# Woher bekomme ich einen Highspeed-USB-Hostcontroller?



## chpa (5. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab mir vor kurzen einen externen Brenner gekauft. Er funtzt zwar aber nur 4x aber es is ja ein 52x. WIN XP zeigt mir an, dass er einen Highspeed-USB-Hostcontroller brauche, damit ich den Brenner mit voller Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann. 

Kennt jemand einen Shop wo ich das Ding bekomme? Hab bei google geschaut aber echt nix gescheites gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Empfehlung.

Mfg

Patte :suspekt:


----------



## zirag (6. März 2005)

Hi

Was heisst bei dir Highspeed? 

ich glaube es gibt keine schnelleren USB Controller als USB2.0 und die haben eine DatenRate von 60MB/sec.

Falls dein Board kein USB2.0 hat , bekommst du die Controller wirklich überall

z.B. bei http://www.alternate.de  oder http://www.snogard.de 


mfg ZiRaG


----------

